# how much income does one really need?



## ofilha

I am trying to figure out how much income i need to live in Portugal. I will be retiring in a year or two. I will be getting roughly $2500 to $3000 a month and at today's rate of $1.5 per euro i am looking at 16666 euros to 2000 euros. Is that enough to live in Portugal in city such as Lisbon?
Thank you all.
Joao


----------



## omostra06

Yes, it should be enough to live on, if you careful with it.


----------



## Diane1

*how much money*

You should be alright with that, if you buying a house to


----------



## pepps

So what do you think is a good wage to earn in Portugal to have a good living ?


----------



## MrBife

pepps said:


> So what do you think is a good wage to earn in Portugal to have a good living ?


Depends entirely on your definition of what constitutes a 'good living'. Many Portuguese families get by on 500 euros a month. Not much fun to be had trying to do that I would think.

At the other end of the scale, mooring fees are at international levels, aviation fuel is much the same as in Monte Carlo and wine, women and song will always absorb a lot of funds. 

Portugal has not been 'cheap' for a long time and if your main income is in UK£'s then it got a lot more expensive over the last 9 months.

Renting the kind if house I would want live in for example would cost at least 1000 euros a month on its own - if you plan to buy one and are not factoring that cost into your monthly outgoings then things will be cheaper.

Likewise running a car, eating out, insurance and health care etc etc All of them of benefit but optional extras.

There is no answer to your question in its current form - it's too general


----------



## John999

*how much money to l...*

Buy a house to suit your needs; think about your quality instead of trying to impress your neighbor. You will be fine with that. More than 50 % of the expats can´t afford to spend more than that. Unless you have to pay for flight tickets, for your family to come and visit you, go back every 6/8 weeks to sign on the sick or dowel or you have to pay for a marina mooring boat seat, expensive fees at your local golf country club, you will be just fine. The majority of the real good restaurants in Lisbon, you can get a complete meal, (Portuguese wine included), for around 10 Euros. Pubs and bars are half price of the Algarve and public transports are great. Unless you are to posh for that
John999


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

My main reason for coming to live here, was because I felt that if I availed of a voluntary redundancy/early retirement package on offer (for a limited
period) at work and next also sold my Irish house, by basically cashing in my chips there and coming here with the proceeds, that I could do so much better here.

I was getting nowhere in Ireland, everything was mapped out for me there and nothing was ever going to change or get better for me or my family.
So I have purchased a new house and car (nothing flash or aimed to impress) and
just basically as a means to reduce my outgoings to a minimum. I have also taken my daughter out of the international school (once we decided to stay) and
she now happily goes to the local portuguese school, which is another big saving.

So basically with a new house and car under my backside and being now
100% debt free with a modest weekly pension and some savings "this is as good as it gets for guys like me, in my opinion !


----------

